# WD smartware 500GB storage- "no writable WD smartware partition found"



## jamata888 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi, i have a WD smartware 500GB storage HDD. its workd fine till today. itwas connected, and i closed my laptop... something ive done plently of times before. and when i turned my laptop back on, the drive that has the storage on doesnt apear! losing all of the files on it. the software still works, and just says "no writable WD smartware partition found" any idea why, and how i can get i back???

thanks a lot


----------



## Pryanka (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Jamata, how did you get your problem sorted out?

i get the same thing, and the same way it happened, havent moved the disk around from one computer to another. tried a new cable, exactly the same thing.
was your story with a happy end?


----------

